# Wading & Drifting are both producing good boxes & big fish



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Thank the Lord that we finally received some good rain over the weekend in our area. The last couple of months it has seemed as if the rain divides and goes right around our area missing the farmers and our bay systems. Hopefully all the farmers in the area received adequate amount of rain to help undo the damage the latest frost did. It seems that most of our creeks, streams, estuaries and hopefully the Colorado River received a good flushing as well and will kick start our spring fishing into full gear. During the week the best bite was during the afternoon with the full moon being out all night. For the groups that started in the morning, an early bite was followed by slower fishing until around noon when it seemed to pick back up. Nick and Jacob both put customers on decent boxes over the weekend with plenty of rod bending action between fish making the length to hit the ice. Ben ran over to Calcasieu and put together a solid box on top waters and released a handful of big girls as well. This week is shaping up to be extremely good and towards the end of the week it'll depend on how strong the front is as how Thur and Fri pan out. For those wanting to get on the water this week or in the coming weeks, you need to get ahold of us soon because our open days are flying off the calendar even with three boats. We only have a few fri, sat & sun left through June where we have a boat open.

Nick has this Tuesday afternoon open and that is it for this week/weekend. Next week he has Thur 9th open only.

Jacob is open Tues-Thur and Sun of this week. Next week he's open Mon-Thur.

Ben is open this weekend Fri-Sun. Next week he's open Fri-Sun as well.

Hope you enjoy the pictures and give us a call to get your next day on the water booked!

Daniel Kubecka 
Call or Text 979.240.5312
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

A few more pics from Saturday off Capt Jeremy's boat. Drifting deep mud/scattered shell produced 17 solid trout from 16-24 inches and 4 reds to boot. Our area received another couple of inches of rain yesterday/last night depending on where you were. This rain is going to do wonders for our bay systems(East & West Matagorda Bay) as all the rivers, creeks and tributaries are getting a good flushing and delivery vital nutrients into the bays ecosystem. The fishing moving forward should improve for everyone across the board, so good luck and tight lines. Just remember you can't catch'em if you're not fishing!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Run-N-Gun guide Capt. Jacob Zemanek with a solid 6lber that was caught and released this morning while drifting mud/scattered shell with popping cork and shrimp.


----------

